# mount: wrong fs type, bad option

## avalo

Hey 

     I am pretty new to linux and have some problem trying to mount.  I followed the instruction for mounting ntfs partitions on gentoo but got stuck when I got:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdf,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

I'm using kernel 2.6.16 and I know  that I have ntfs support when I did    cat /proc/filesystems

Another thing that i notice is that I don't have a  /mnt folder  

Can anyone help?

----------

## lambada

post your mount command  :Cool: 

----------

## troymc

I've seen this error from FAT/VFAT filesystems if you don't have the right codepage built.

You can pass options to the ntfs module in /etc/modules.conf with a line like this:

```
options ntfs nls=utf8
```

I believe ntfs filesystems use unicode.

Make sure you have Unicode (utf8) and the other major Locales available in your kernel:

```

File systems --->

    Native Language Support  --->

        <*>   Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)

        <*>   ASCII (United States)

        <*>   NLS ISO 8859-1  (Latin 1; Western European Languages)

        <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)

        <*>   NLS UTF8

```

troymc

----------

## avalo

 *Quote:*   

> post your mount command 

 

The command I used was:

mount -t ntfs /dev/hdf /mnt/ntfs

following the procedures from:  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_(FAT,NTFS)

I created the /mnt/ntfs folder, including the /mnt ...  don't know if that can be a problem.

As for your suggestion troymc, I will give it a shot tonight when I get home.  Thanks for the help so far!

----------

## mirojira

Do you have loaded ntfs module? Use lsmod.

----------

## lambada

sorry, didn't see last post

----------

